# F**k me, Deadlifts are HARD!



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

Just done my first deadlift session - thought I was going to throw up.

They were not nice!

Can't wait for next week :thumb:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I dont go much of the either but they are one of the best exersizes, i like squats more

Practise form and breathing

What were you lifting?


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

Haha love it, wait till you start busting personal bests every week.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

BB73 said:


> Just done my first deadlift session - *thought I was going to throw up.*
> 
> They were not nice!
> 
> Can't wait for next week :thumb:


then you did them right lol


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Just started doing them a few weeks ago, hit 200kg for a single on my first attempt  I agree, they are bloody hard work though.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

i love deadlifts, one of my favourites. Although i don't enjoy unloading the plates afterwards when my back is pumped to hell lol


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

Syko said:


> I dont go much of the either but they are one of the best exersizes, i like squats more
> 
> Practise form and breathing
> 
> What were you lifting?


165kg 3x10

(give or take 100kg)


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Really need some heavier weights, i'm bored of doing 12-15 reps i wanna be a real man and rep for 8


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

benicillin said:


> i don't enjoy unloading the plates afterwards when my back is pumped to hell lol


Its a killer, its like doing another few sets :lol:


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

Did 100kg 1rm so thought I'd try it at that (65kg) & see how it went!


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Love a heavy (by my standards) deadlift session, i have to do them last though becuase they absolutly drain me.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

benicillin said:


> i love deadlifts, one of my favourites. Although i don't enjoy unloading the plates afterwards when my back is pumped to hell lol


I try **** off sharpish so gym owner doesnt moan at me for leaving weights about, the pr**k lol


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Jim206152 said:


> i have to do them last though becuase they absolutly drain me.


I like to do them last because this reason to, i think its better to as the back is more warmed up. A few people have said to me they should be done first. Im the same with squats.

After squats and deadlifts all i wanna do is go home :lol:


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

lightyy said:


> good sign bro, youll prob find it *feels like someone has stabbed yu in the lower back* in the morning but its all good  keep going!


I'm struggling to bend over now!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

BB73 said:


> I'm struggling to bend over now!


Let us know how you feel tomorrow :laugh:

First time i done them i was bad for days, back was tight and very sore


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Syko said:


> I like to do them last because this reason to, i think its better to as the back is more warmed up. A few people have said to me they should be done first. Im the same with squats.
> 
> After squats and deadlifts all i wanna do is go home :lol:


aye same. I stumble about the gym trying to get the plates back on the racks, then stumble to the locker to make my protein shake, then stumble out to the car, and sit there for a good 10 minutes until i'm feeling right again ha


----------



## Jim206152 (Nov 21, 2009)

Syko said:


> I like to do them last because this reason to, i think its better to as the back is more warmed up. A few people have said to me they should be done first. Im the same with squats.
> 
> *After squats and deadlifts all i wanna do is go home* :lol:


Exactely, if i deadlift heavy and really push myself, It would be impossible for me to then start fcking about with curls. Its hard enought leaning over sink and washing my hands after them


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Nice to hear that you liked them It's one of my favorite ones. Also it was a magic pill for progression with all of the rest exercises - my bench was up every time i was hitting my personal best in deadlifts:laugh: :lol: and my shoulder joints became muuuuch stronger. Me doing it always in the beginning of my session.First few months i didn't have much energy after them but now it's not an issue. Recently i tried doing squats,bench press and deadlifts,pull ups and barbell curls in one session just to test myself and what a surprise:i managed to do my heaviest in all of them and hit my personal best in bench 160x2(I'm totally natty).I guess your body adapts. Deadlift is a King

Ninja


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I deadlifted yesterday for the first time in months and my god I'm aching today. Loved it though, definitely missed it. I have to take a big breather between sets cause I get very light headed. Managed 200 for 1, 180 for 4 and 160 for 7 which I was pleased with, considering it had been so long.


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

i was very close to passing out last week i think. I was doing my 1 rep max of 200kg, got to about 7/8th's of the motion, and all i had to do was straighten my back but i just couldnt do it, but i was that determined i just stood there for what felt like ages until i eventually did it. Had that feeling of pins and needles in my eye lids by the end and looked like a beetroot lol


----------



## Vibrance (Aug 28, 2009)

200kg and your talking about dizziness I done 2 reps of 50kg and I think I got a hernia


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

benicillin said:


> i was very close to passing out last week i think. I was doing my 1 rep max of 200kg, got to about 7/8th's of the motion, and all i had to do was straighten my back but i just couldnt do it, but i was that determined i just stood there for what felt like ages until i eventually did it. Had that feeling of pins and needles in my eye lids by the end and looked like a beetroot lol


Pretty much like me yesterday :lol: I had to sit down for a few mins after with my head in my hands.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

they are awesome- hit a 300kg the other night and 220 for 20 reps back was pumped to feck


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

Syko said:


> *Let us know how you feel tomorrow* :laugh:
> 
> First time i done them i was bad for days, back was tight and very sore


Not feeling too bad right now. 

I'ts usually two days later that the doms really hit me tho'


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

It's why people don't do them often, the same with squats - they are hard exercises. Push them hard and you'll be seeing stars and feeling sick! Other exercises don't do that


----------



## Will101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Squirrel said:


> Just started doing them a few weeks ago, hit 200kg for a single on my first attempt  I agree, they are bloody hard work though.


I hate people like you :cursing: :lol:

It has taken me about 9 months so solid training to get to 200Kg and you just bang it out on your first attempt!


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

I feel a bit like i have flu for the two days after deadlifting, all the aches and back pain. Do love 'em though. You can't beat heavy compounds


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

BB73 said:


> Not feeling too bad right now.
> 
> I'ts usually two days later that the doms really hit me tho'


Yeah later on your back will be a bit sore then tomorrow you wont be able to move :lol:


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Syko said:


> I like to do them last because this reason to, i think its better to as the back is more warmed up. A few people have said to me they should be done first. Im the same with squats.
> 
> After squats and deadlifts all i wanna do is go home :lol:


This :lol:

I have a Deadlift day and a Squat day. I do nothing else in those sessions, just complete the working sets then **** off home!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

laurie g said:


> they are awesome- hit a 300kg the other night and 220 for 20 reps back was pumped to feck


220kg for 20 reps, got to be a new record for the board, beats cons 200kg for 20 reps


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

My training partner started back at the gym last week after about a year of not doing anything serious. We did deadlifts on Saturday morning and then went out for a session on Saturday night with the lads... needless to say he was a proper mess in the morning, could hardly get out of bed (it was a twin room before anyone starts ripping the ****  )


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> 220kg for 20 reps, got to be a new record for the board, beats cons 200kg for 20 reps


Me and con need a dead off:thumb:


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

Syko said:


> Yeah later on your back will be a bit sore then tomorrow you wont be able to move :lol:


It's almost as if you want me to be in pain!  :laugh:


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

I thoroughly reccommend a proper stretching session after deads or squats - well after anything actually but especially those two.

Deads are one of absolute favourite exercises but if I don't stretch properly afterwards then lordy they hurt!!!


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

kuju said:


> I thoroughly reccommend a *proper stretching* session after deads or squats - well after anything actually but especially those two.
> 
> Deads are one of absolute favourite exercises but if I don't stretch properly afterwards then lordy they hurt!!!


Yeah, I can see why that would be a good idea. :thumb:

I've just tried to stand up - ouch :lol:


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

BB73 said:


> Yeah, I can see why that would be a good idea. :thumb:
> 
> I've just tried to stand up - ouch :lol:


LOL!!! Yeah I can imagine how that went!<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<o></o>

I make sure i do a full body passive/active stretching routine after all strength training but even more so after deads or squats. A good 10-15 minutes easily if not longer. I do another one the morning after with dynamic stretches followed by some passive active. <o></o>

<o></o>

Especially strethching the posterior chain... lower back, glutes, hams. Makes a fair difference to whether or not i can move properly teh next day.<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

<o></o>

Still sometimes hurts like a motherb**ch mind but at least I can move!<o></o>

<o> </o>


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't mind them too much, [1]better than squats for me.These days I pretty much stick to compound exercises and I wish I had done more of them to begin with really.

[1] Easier


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

your a bunch of girls lol


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

laurie g said:


> they are awesome- hit a 300kg the other night and 220 for 20 reps back was pumped to feck


 :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: Are you serious?! From the floor? If so that's considered elite well done mate. I can pull circa 340-50kg but best i have ever done for reps is 230kg for 16.






Very impressive also makes you one of the best deadlifters on this site:thumbup1:


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

340-350 from the floor well i have catching up to do, yer 300 from the floor witnessed by stuart core who made me do it. When i do deads next ill see if someone can film me doing 20 reps and put it up. But f uck 230 for 16- you should be able to to 220 for 20 no problems- you sir are a great deadlifter- reps ( im ok but **** at squats and bench in power lifting terms i have a 680kg/1700lb total which at 260 pounds is w ank)


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Lois_Lane said:


> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1: Are you serious?! From the floor? If so that's considered elite well done mate. I can pull circa 340-50kg but best i have ever done for reps is 230kg for 16.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, but judging by the comment you have bad form lmao Is that a mate taking the **** or just a random [email protected]?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

laurie g said:


> 340-350 from the floor well i have catching up to do, yer 300 from the floor witnessed by stuart core who made me do it. When i do deads next ill see if someone can film me doing 20 reps and put it up. But f uck 230 for 16- you should be able to to 220 for 20 no problems- you sir are a great deadlifter- reps ( im ok but **** at squats and bench in power lifting terms i have a 680kg/1700lb total which at 260 pounds is w ank)


 Awesome mate.

Honestly i don't do max lifts any more but my best competing pling total was 842.5kg at 90kg and 20 years old that was suited so raw would be less.

Here is 341kg in a contest






^^^Mark youtube is loaded with total ****s!!! I now turn of comments for my videos.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Great videos con you strong mother ****er


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Poor form Con and seems to be a big lack of weight there...

:lol: douchebags on youtube crack me up :lol:


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

2004mark said:


> Ha, but judging by the comment you have bad form lmao Is that a mate taking the **** or just a random [email protected]?


knowing youtube, it was most likely someone who weighs 3 stone who chucks himself round his room a lot.


----------



## paddyrr3 (Oct 15, 2010)

I need a 5 min sit down after deadlifts just to get my sh*t together.

They also give me a bad head and my eyeballs feel like someone is pulling them out, no pain no gain and all of that sh*t!!! :rockon:


----------

